# SHOCKING electric chair costume



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't help ya, but what a great idea!!!! I'm having enough problems making my electric chair guy even move lol!!!!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I would post this in the props section for help. There are a lot of people there that could probably give you a safe and easy way to give people a small jolt.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Since you are only doing this to willing participants, there are a couple of ways. You could build up a static charge on yourself or there are novelty lighters and pens that give shocks.

Shocking Pens and Shocking Gags

There is also the method used for the Uncle Fester shock test arcade game, which I believe used rapidly vibrating hand grips to simulate electrocution.


----------



## Onawhim (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a link to a pic of mine I did last year. 

Coolest Electric Chair Costume


----------

